# 1 year subscription for Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine for $2.99



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

1 year subscription for Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine for $2.99 only.

Hurry up, TFH has a promotion. 
Look here for the details: Tropical Fish Hobbyist Magazine is offering a one-year subscription to TFH Digital for only $2.99


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Super! Thanks for posting this.


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Darn too bad I have 2 year subscription with them already!


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe you need a promo code. I used EDAY12. I didn't send me to a page where I could pay, but I got the confirmation and now have full access. I kinda feed bad, $2.99 is more than fair and I gladly would have paid it!


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Er yea, it was free... I think they screwed that one up.


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

splur said:


> Er yea, it was free... I think they screwed that one up.


Yeah... it said 2.99 at one point and when I went to check out it was free...


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

great find! thanks!! didn't even ask me for my credit card haha


----------



## namugenle (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you! I will enjoy~


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Ordered the Digital version and I paid $0.00. Thank you for the great find Igor.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

carmenh said:


> I believe you need a promo code. I used EDAY12. I didn't send me to a page where I could pay, but I got the confirmation and now have full access. I kinda feed bad, $2.99 is more than fair and I gladly would have paid it!


I also haven't paid them. The price turned into $0.00 there and they haven't ask for a credit card or something.


----------



## muskieboy (Feb 5, 2012)

somebody is gonna get fired lol


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

just double checked my email.. it says my subscription type is 'digital only'. anyone else get this?


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Yes, the offer was digital only...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

TFH does this every year for Earth Day. It usually costs just $1 for a 1 year Digital Only Subscription. 

This will be my 4th year in a row and I love how it looks on my iPad.
--
Paul


----------

